# 1up receiver pin?



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

Anyone ever get the receiver pin hole drilled. I just got a new rack but I'm scared of the tension ball thingy.


----------



## fleboz (Apr 22, 2015)

nope. i've had mine for 4+ years no issues. Although the ball doesn't drop all the way, which is giving me fits on one vehicle but not the other. The biggest issue i had at the beginning was just trusting it. so simple, are you sure that's all i have to do??? once its on, is on.


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

JusT seems unnatural to cinch it and walk away. I think I might wrap a chain around it instead of that strap. Then I'll feel a little better.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

What do you mean "pin hole drilled?" I don't think you can because the tightening mechanism goes thru there. 

Wondering why you bought a 1up if you were concerned; I put mine on the day I got it and immediately left on a 400 mile roadie without even using the strap. 

I can't find the video, but it's out there: a jeep with a loaded 1up getting airborne and slamming down with no issues.


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

I dont know the technical term, but the part with the ball thing. I fig take that off and get it drilled so I can use a regular hitch pin that locks.

I like the way the rack hold the bikes is why I bought it. Not a huge fan of how it hold in. 

I'd love see that video.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

skt4271 said:


> Anyone ever get the receiver pin hole drilled. I just got a new rack but I'm scared of the tension ball thingy.
> View attachment 1096938


You afraid it will be stolen or fall off? There's no way it falls off unless you didn't tighten it properly. I use the strap but at first I didn't realize what the strap was for and took it on 350 mile drives with ZERO issues. They have a lock over the key entry point now if you want it but you have to have the rack that has a hole drilled for it.

Mine is so easy to install and remove that I remove it if I am not going to ride next day or every other day.

Enjoy this thing, it's one of the best bike related products I have ever purchased--EVER!!!!!!!!!!EVER!!!!!!EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

skt4271 said:


> I dont know the technical term, but the part with the ball thing. I fig take that off and get it drilled so I can use a regular hitch pin that locks.
> 
> I like the way the rack hold the bikes is why I bought it. Not a huge fan of how it hold in.
> 
> I'd love see that video.


I found it on their Facebook page...but I just realized it's only 7 seconds. Cool though.


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

cjsb said:


> You afraid it will be stolen or fall off? There's no way it falls off unless you didn't tighten it properly. I use the strap but at first I didn't realize what the strap was for and took it on 350 mile drives with ZERO issues. They have a lock over the key entry point now if you want it but you have to have the rack that has a hole drilled for it.
> 
> Mine is so easy to install and remove that I remove it if I am not going to ride next day or every other day.
> 
> ...


LoL, yeah I'm just scared it's gonna fall off. Honestly I've never seen an tension thing like this before. I'm just to bolts with nuts, not held by pressure.

I'm gonna get a chain and loop it for my piece of mind.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

I've had a chain on mine since I bought it 2 years ago. Never needed it but it makes my paranoid brain happy.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I've got more than 20,000 miles on my rack while loaded with bikes. Almost all at of this was at 70-85mph highway driving . Never a problem and, in fact, it almost seems to tighten up on a long drive. 

All the ball does is provide friction to keep the rack from sliding out. All the load bearing has absolutely nothing to do with the ball. Since there is really nothing trying to pull the rack out of the receiver, you really don't need much to hold it in.

I think it would suck to go to a pin and cotter arrangement and forego the ball. Then the thing would be sloppy in the receiver and likely noisy too.

Really bad idea.

j.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

My Kuat Sherpa has a similar ramp/ball arrangement as 1Up, but has a hole for a hitch pin drilled, off center horizontal with a slightly smaller diameter pin. It's set up so you can use it on both 1 1/4" or 2" receivers with the extruded adapter and the same smaller diameter locking pin. If you could dis-assemble the ramp/ball set-up to figure out where to drill across your rack (the Kuat had the hole below the ramp/ball mechanism) to match your reliever. Make a big hole with a small pin, a lot of slop is OK for this type application.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

JohnJ80 said:


> I've got more than 20,000 miles on my rack while loaded with bikes. Almost all at of this was at 70-85mph highway driving . Never a problem and, in fact, it almost seems to tighten up on a long drive.


Highway driving is one thing, but rough roads are another. Since my girlfriend moved out to the sticks, I've had issues with mine loosening. She was renting from friends who live 2.5 miles up a steep private road with some significant drainage issues. Maintenance is not good, and there are a lot of bad water bars that rock a vehicle side to side. My rack will loosen noticeably in a single pass over that road. After an out-and-back, I'm putting a 90-degree turn of the wrench into it. When I first noticed it happening, the rack was really sloppy. I suspect it's the side-to-side motion on the loaded rack, because I have never had an issue on standard USFS roads with washboard and bumps.

Outside of that, I've put in full seasons of driving without any perceptible loosening.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

You can use a chain or two, or even industrial velcro. I have had mine for 4-5 years and switch it between vehicles often. It has never come loose. I see your concern though I think it is unfounded. Still, it is a good idea to loop something from the hitch to the rack and not give it too much slack. Then you are covered, just in case.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

A U-lock serves double duty for security. (Although I only bother if I'm traveling.)


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

yes, it can loosen. but you can drive a long way with it loose, you'll hear it. it's not a trailer, there's lots of bending moment but little making it go forwards or backwards.

some people have it on for thousands of miles without touching it, others of us have to retighten the moment we hit a dirt road, though i've replaced a bent part so it's much less frequent.

add a chain if you're paranoid, belts and suspenders are always a good idea.


----------



## BigTex91 (Oct 28, 2010)

Tighten it, give it a little shake/tug, tighten it again and stop worrying. That tension thing/not messing with the pin is one of the big reasons to love it - on or off in 30 seconds. For a long trip and for added security if it's going to be on for a while, I add a U-Lock through the loops on the hitch receiver and through the rack. Even adding the u-lock is probably easier than using the hitch pins.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

BigTex91 said:


> Tighten it, give it a little shake/tug, tighten it again and stop worrying. That tension thing/not messing with the pin is one of the big reasons to love it - on or off in 30 seconds. For a long trip and for added security if it's going to be on for a while, I add a U-Lock through the loops on the hitch receiver and through the rack. Even adding the u-lock is probably easier than using the hitch pins.


Worth it to note that the security pin/wrench on the 1UpUSA is not the standard one. Their pin is larger so that a standard security allen bolt wrench of similar construction won't work.

I made my own wrench from the one from 1UpUSA and a ratchet handle so that it is even easier to get on and off.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Anyone come up with a nice/clean way to attach something to the hitch loops and the rack, as a backup plan? The only thing I can think of that will not mar up everything is a heavy-duty cinch velcro strap x 2.


----------



## burgrat (Mar 2, 2010)

Flyer said:


> Anyone come up with a nice/clean way to attach something to the hitch loops and the rack, as a backup plan? The only thing I can think of that will not mar up everything is a heavy-duty cinch velcro strap x 2.


This is what I did, if I understand your question correctly. It's a cheap and simple, but effective solution IMO. I am using a padlock as an extra security measure for the rack (not the bike). I'm sure a pro thief could cut through it quickly, but then they'll have to deal with the 1UP USA's hollow allen bolt built into the rack. So the rack is safe while I'm out riding or when it's on my car without the bike. I personally do not leave the rack on full-time (it's so easy and quick to take it off and throw in the trunk). 
In addition, I made a cable with a carabiner (one of the cheap alloy ones which are rated at like 75lbs or so) to hold the rack just in case it comes loose, replacing the velcro strap that comes with the rack. This carabiner, the u-bolts, and the length of plastic-coated cable all cost about $4 at Home Depot and additional $6 bucks for the lock. The whole thing attaches in seconds and it's tight enough not to rattle. It doesn't mar up the rack either.
You could use a linked chain instead of the cable, but unless it's rubber coated, it probably would make a lot of noise rattling.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Flyer said:


> Anyone come up with a nice/clean way to attach something to the hitch loops and the rack, as a backup plan? The only thing I can think of that will not mar up everything is a heavy-duty cinch velcro strap x 2.


These are "solutions" in search of a problem to some degree. The rack won' fall off.

On the anti-theft angle, it could be worth doing something. These racks are getting more popular and they cost a butt load, thieves probably prefer something easier to remove but as I just learned ANYONE can order the special wrench from 1UPUSA website. So I just got the rack lock. One thing for sure, when you have the wrench you can remove this rack in 2 minutes or less, so as aeasy as we find it to use a thief could find it a target.

I like what burgrat did with the padlock through the rack security hole. I didn't think about a padlock with extra long thingy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I've been using a padlock thru the hole since I got mine, although I keep my eyes open for one where the U part is just long enough, meaning harder to cut off. 

I also don't leave mine on when not riding.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

thegweed said:


> I've been using a padlock thru the hole since I got mine, although I keep my eyes open for one where the U part is just long enough, meaning harder to cut off.
> 
> I also don't leave mine on when not riding.


That's a good point on the length. I noticed on the 1Up lock it is a tight fit. not super tight, but I would say darn near impossible to get enough bolt-cutter in there to cut off. I used my lock for first time last night for today's ride. I didn't notice any rattling sound back there while driving. I also bought 3 bike locks from 1UP when I got the rack lock. I don't plan on using them regularly, probably just longer trips where I may stop and eat or hit the rest area. Like others, I take the rack off unless using the next day or two and I never leave bikes on it unattended. If I stop at McDonalds, I wait until a parking space opens so I can see the car while I am ordering and where from dining table.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

burgrat said:


> This is what I did, if I understand your question correctly. It's a cheap and simple, but effective solution IMO. I am using a padlock as an extra security measure for the rack (not the bike). I'm sure a pro thief could cut through it quickly, but then they'll have to deal with the 1UP USA's hollow allen bolt built into the rack. So the rack is safe while I'm out riding or when it's on my car without the bike. I personally do not leave the rack on full-time (it's so easy and quick to take it off and throw in the trunk).
> In addition, I made a cable with a carabiner (one of the cheap alloy ones which are rated at like 75lbs or so) to hold the rack just in case it comes loose, replacing the velcro strap that comes with the rack. This carabiner, the u-bolts, and the length of plastic-coated cable all cost about $4 at Home Depot and additional $6 bucks for the lock. The whole thing attaches in seconds and it's tight enough not to rattle. It doesn't mar up the rack either.
> You could use a linked chain instead of the cable, but unless it's rubber coated, it probably would make a lot of noise rattling.


Beautiful work!!!!


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Now I notice the difference with the burgrat setup, the U bolt of the padlock would give an opportunity to cut the part of the bolt that is not through the hole, whereas the one-up lock is a straight bolt thru the hole with very little room, i'd say nearly impossible to cut.

still the padlock is a very nice fix that would deter a thief.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

My rack was made right before this change so I cannot lock it unless I try to weld something in front. However, I will try to fashion something similar to wrap around the bar so it does not fall off if it ever loosens up.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

So where do you guys live where there are thieves that would actually steal this rack? Or at least enough that it's a problem?


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I hear that all the cool urban areas in Denver are becoming really bad. I live in a tucked-away community with practically no crime, so I have never used a a lock. However, I want to have a plan B, in case the tightening ball ever loosens and the rack wants to vibrate away from the hitch. 

For fat biking season though, I think I will (when solo) just keep it inside the 4Runner or Jeep. While we do not use salt, I bet mag chloride is pretty corrosive too. I think I need to pick up a big rubber mat and cut it to shape.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

JohnJ80 said:


> So where do you guys live where there are thieves that would actually steal this rack? Or at least enough that it's a problem?


everywhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aross215 (Mar 3, 2013)

I just ordered my rack, when it gets here I'm going to look into drilling the receiver hole. I think this would be the cleanest solution for anyone that is worried about thiefs that have the correct wrench and/or just want the piece of mind that the rack wont loosen and fall off while driving. 
The only way this wouldn't work is if the pressure bearing mechanism is in the way, can anyone confirm if this is the case on the 2" hitch?


----------



## tincan (Mar 21, 2009)

I received my new 1up rack last week. I too was very concerned about the rack falling out. Secondarily, I was concerned about theft. I thought about drilling/modifying the rack to accept a hitch pin. It was more trouble than it is worth and I didn't want to void the warranty if anything ever came up.

I did what many people suggested. I'm using a padlock and chain to ease my worries. All is good now! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris2fur (Jan 13, 2004)

Don't listen to those posters who say the rack can't loosen. I don't doubt there's didn't, but I had it happen and lost my 1up and the two-bike extension. 1up gave me 10% off a returned 2-bike rack they had, which did not help much. It was a costly mistake on my part to not have a backup. It was on a rough mountain road and thankfully the bikes were not on. I retraced the road but someone had found it and loaded it up... By all means use a backup plan just in case the same happens to you.


----------

